# Round 1 - Game 4: Hawks @ Heat (4/27/09 8:00pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Round 1 - Game 4

Heat Lead Series 2-1*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Michael Beasley | Daequan Cook | Jamario Moon
Yakhouba Diawara | Chris Quinn | Jamaal Magloire
Joel Anthony | Mark Blount | Dorell Wright​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Round 1 - Game 4: Hawks @ Heat (4/25/09 6:30pm)*

The most important game of the series for both teams. 

I doubt Marvin Williams sits it out because of that. But I dont think we'll see Moon for the Heat. If so, then 'khouba's got to step up.

I like the attitude of the team after this game was over. They all said that the game 2 win in Atlanta means nothing if they dont win on Monday. That is the truth. Win this game and you put the strangle hold on the Hawks. Lose this and the Hawks are right back in the driver's seat.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

A huge Game 4 in the series for both teams no doubt.

I'll probably miss most of the games live now coz of exams, so W2M thanks again for the site.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

So important, if we win this, we should win the series, since I don't think we can drop 3 straight. We need another good all-around performance, all the starters into double-figures, and 2 with double-doubles.

I like how so far we haven't had to lean back and fully rely on Wade all game, that'll really help for when we do need to, eg. next series. Lets get out and win this!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What is this site you speak of NAB? I miss live game footage often due to work...hook a brother up!

Fully expect a better effort from the Hawks in Game 4...but with the home crowd, Dwyane Wade and contributions from the supporting cast, i think we will pull it out in the 2nd half.

Here's hoping im right :cheers:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Update on Marvin Williams' status


> Coach Mike Woodson says Marvin Williams didn't shoot on Sunday and will be a game-time decision on Monday. Williams says his injured wrist is still real sore and he is struggling with range of motion. He says he debated playing on Saturday night, but the team doctors and trainers seriously suggested against it.
> 
> Woodson says it's a severe sprain, suffered when Williams fell during Game 2 in Atlanta. He added that the MRI is negative, so if Williams thinks he can go, he's good.


And it doesnt sound as though Jamario will be able to go. He might be out for a while.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jamario seemed alright laughing on the bench during the 2nd half...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Forgot to cite the Moon thing. Michael Wallace, the Heat beat writer, twittered it, or tweet it, whatever the hell its called.



> Heat forward Jamario Moon looks like he could be out for a while with a groin strain that has spread into lower ab area.


And just saw this on Chris Perkins' blog


> —Jamario Moon isn’t likely to play in Monday’s Game 4. He aggravated the groin pull/abdominal strain he had late in the season. He said it happened when he was stretching to block a shot by Atlanta guard Joe Johnson. Moon was asked how badly it hurt.
> 
> “You know what, man? I had to put the towel over my face last night…When you have to put the towel over your face it hurts,” he said.
> 
> —Spoelstra said with Moon sidelined Wade will spend more time defending Joe Johnson. But it might not be significantly more time. The Heat has used James Jones and Daequan Cook against Johnson, and it has Yakhouba Diawara. Spoelstra might not want Wade, who played 41 minutes in Game 3, expending the extra energy to defend Johnson.


Link

If 'khouba does get minutes then I hope he's ready. He'll most likely get a lot of open looks from outside so lets hope he's hitting that 3 early on. He is really hit or miss with his shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamario is officially out for tonight's game.

Marvin Williams will be a game time decision

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/...amario-moon-injury-heat-042709,0,835965.story


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> Forgot to cite the Moon thing. Michael Wallace, the Heat beat writer, twittered it, or tweet it, whatever the hell its called.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tweeted or sent a tweet


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marvin Williams is out again for the Hawks tonight.

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/...amario-moon-injury-heat-042709,0,835965.story


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade3 said:


> Marvin Williams is out again for the Hawks tonight.
> 
> http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/...amario-moon-injury-heat-042709,0,835965.story


Good news...that should even out any advantage they gained without Jamario on the floor. I honestly think we get more of an advantage with both out, they don't have much coming off the bench when you move up their rotation. I really hope he only plays 7 guys again tonight...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Here we go fellas, time to put the Hawks away.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

myst said:


> Here we go fellas, time to put the Hawks away.


Let's Do This!

Got the Haslem jersey, BK dinner, and alcohol consumption has already begun...I've done my part


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Still doubling Jermaine, Woodson said he'd do otherwise


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

damn....nice play by Josh Smith to start the game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, what an and1 by Smith


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Mario. Jo to the line.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice pass from Rio into JO...foul on JJ

I feel like Damon Jones is back, we're starting our offense way too late into the shot clock


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bibby hits...a lot more aggressive tonight, let's get it going now


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

O'Neal fouled by Horford...his 1st

JO to the line for 2


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO draws a foul on Horford. Gotta rebound better on the defensive end though.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I have never seen a team as a whole that pounds it chests and screams as much as the Hawks do when they are doing well. It is very Joakim Noah-ish.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Wade. 2 airballs now.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

yikes 2 airballs by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Keep giving J-Smoove those shots.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Let Josh Smith shoot all night long!


Wade attacks, fouled by Mo Evans, his 1st...team 3rd...keep attacking and we'll be in the bonus for half the 1st qtr


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horford gets another foul. Thats big.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Zaza's in... Bring in Magloire. It is time to knock his arse out for even suiting up.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Horford with his 2nd....

Looks like Chris Wilcox is sitting behind the Hawks bench


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Evans fouls JJ...his 2nd

Let's see your bench Mr. Woodson

Insert Mario West (who the **** are you?)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now Evans picks up his 2nd.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade to JO! Nice play


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're getting killed on the boards.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Gotta find a way to get Wade on the move towards the rim, that immediate double team is hurting us.

Bring him off some screens and let him go from there


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm a Joel fan, but we need Jamaal to go in to put Zaza on his arse a couple times, elbow Josh smith in the face, and shell shock the whole Atlanta frontline(again) before letting JO come back in and clean up.

Watching film when Jamaal Magloire is in is probably a huge laugh session for the team.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Something is off with Wade, his legs seem tired, and he's not moving smooth.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> Insert Mario West (who the **** are you?)


Ive read Hawks fans say he's one of their better defenders and they were pissed off that Woodson wasnt playing him for his D on Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shawn Marion is at the game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DQ in, JJ out...

Foul on Zaza, his 1st, Heat are now in the penalty...let's hit some from the line


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> Shawn Marion is at the game.


I actually wonder who he is cheering for. I liked him while he was here, so I hope he is cheering for the good guys.

How is Josh Smith not leading the NBA in techs the last two years for his crying alone?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Another foul on Atlanta

Mario West's 1st...Heat again shoot in the penalty


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dude, refs giving us some love!

I can hear the crying all the way from the main board and Hawks board.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So after 3 games of pretty physical play, the refs are now calling everything.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Josh Smith another and-1...tough to stop that when he gets in the lane

Haslem's 1st foul


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Rio!


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Chalmers!

He's one of the best on-ball pickpockets in the league, period.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario with the steal and and1!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Chalmers finished a layup!11


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rio rips JJ and scores with the and-1 on the other end...........LET'S GO!

Mario West's 2nd foul


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Haslem gonna pick up his 2nd, Beas into the game

Flip Murray into the game for Mario West


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hope Beasley can get his shot going in tonight.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Offensive foul on Wade...bull**** call...he was posting up and Bibby was pushing him out


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

The refs are taking over this game.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Why are the refs calling it so tight??


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Foul called on JO, Smith to the line....questionable call when he's double pumping before the defender even came over.

Too many whistles tonight


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jamaal might be coming in soon.

God, I hope the Hawks packed an extra pair of shorts for Zaza.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They call it tight but dont call that!?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Call the damn foul...Bibby left his feet, blow the damn whistle


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Diawara wih the shaved head? I like it. I'd rather him with the 'fro he had in Denver, but I respect the shaven head.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We're down 4, and Wade has ONE point...

Not where I want us to be, but this is definitely manageable


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade needs to get going. Cant let the Hawks get confidence in our building. 

Lets wake up Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This 1st quarter is taking forever.

Wow, Joe Johnson misses two free throws.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beas misses the dunk, fast break, Josh Smith back in the lane and back on the foul line....Magloire's 1st


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley missed a dunk?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

MB30 said:


> Beasley missed a dunk?


He went right but tried to slam it with his left...I think if he went with his right, Smith would've blocked it


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade with a pretty reverse lay-in


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jamaal in... As is Zaza...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

**** ANOTHER Foul called...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

This is rediculous...let the ****ing players play


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Damnit Jamaal finish the damn dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And another foul. Holy ****


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Too many threes from Wade right now.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Another ****ing whistle....let the players play


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Joel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice pass by Cook


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Great pass from DQ to Wade

Let's ****ing get it going...Quit letting them into the paint...**** the Refs, They suck both ways...Find a way to win


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

24-17 Atlanta after 1

These refs have been horrible so far. 1st calling every touch foul for the Hawks, then the Heat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade needs to wake up - he's playing like Game 1 again. We need the Game 2 and 3 Wade, stat.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is getting frustrated at the aggressive Atlanta D and just forcing awful shots as a result


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

New quarter, same game.....

Another foul. Josh Smith is bleeding. Good. Sit down.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

SMith fouls Beasley on the J. Beasley to the line


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beasley misses but another whistle...J-Smith's 1st foul


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Another whistle...Diawara's 2nd

JJ to the line


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is insane. 4 plays so far this quarter, 3 fouls.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So many fouls...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Another whistle, Joel Anthony's 1st...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

We look terrible out there, reminds me of too many regular season games.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley CANNOT get a shot to drop, what the hell. Just one jumper please, find a way to roll in.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Timeout Heat.

Maybe the refs will ****ing let both teams play...this is horrible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This lineup we have out there is just offensively-inept. Especially with Beasley struggling.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade is gonna have to get it going soon...this is one of those nights where we NEED him to be hot or we just can't win. Unless things change drastically VERY soon.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If they're gonna keep calling it tight then whenever Wade gets back in, he needs to drive to the rim on every possession.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That ****ing ref wasnt even looking at Zaza run right over Wade there.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

WTF these damn refs suck

And WTF is wrong with Wade???


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

J-Smith hitting jumpers.....this is what this night has become


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Mike...

All alone and you cant grab that rebound?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im sad.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Another ****ing call.

Same play Pachulia made 2 times ago, Mario gets called for his 2nd


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Josh Smith with his 2nd...shut the **** up *****, quit crying


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

WOW................................................................................................................................................................Are we at home?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is ugly to watch.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF is going on!

23% from the field? turnovers? fouls?

This is an absolute disgrace!


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Terrible offense so far. Jermaine's post moves are just too slow and predictable, Wade is short on every jumper, and no one else has made a peep. Lets go guys, wake up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade short again.

DRIVE IT WADE!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Another bad shot, another miss short by Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is just inept right now. He looks like the injured version of last year who can't drive past anyone.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Evans for 3


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

why the **** is wade settling for threes!!!!! stop it man, your shot is off, take it to the hole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF are you doing Dwyane?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

One thing I have always credited wade was with being smart. He looks like the old LeBron tonight forcing stupid shots. Drive the freakin ball in!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is why its dangerous for Wade to fall in love with the three. Someone bust his lip please


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4-20 for the game. Thats as bad as it gets.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

He can't drive, b/c nobody can stretch the D b/c nobody can make a shot...

Same as Game #1. Atlanta can pack the paint if we can shoot the ball.

Apparently Spo is a cheerleader tonight b/c I haven't seen any coaching. What the **** are we doing on offense? Wanna run a play? Maybe start something before 10 seconds left on the shot clock? Hopefully Riley comes and talks to him at halftime b/c he's failing miserably right now...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Please sit chalmers and wade immediately.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

THis is an embarrassment.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

It's going to be VERY interesting to see if wade responds in the 2nd half like he did in game 1, non-existant. Or if he's aggressive


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jones to the line after the time out.

We have to go on a run here heading into halftime.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade3 said:


> Jones to the line after the time out.
> 
> We have to go on a run here heading into halftime.


Cut it to around 10 before half would be my goal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Yup, that would be great.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JJ hits 2

lead down to 17


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD draws the charge


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Udonis draws the charge, Mo Evans 3rd foul


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JJ for 33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333 and the foul!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jones for 333333333333333 and the foul!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Save us James Jones


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

James Jones is my hero lol


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bibby offensive...sit down ***** ***


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Offensive foul on Bibby!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Finally, something to wake up this team. I can't believe the complete trance everyone seemed to be in for the first 22 minutes.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Now we need another bucket by Jones or get one from Wade to get this crowed to get excited


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jones for 333333333333333 and the foul again!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JJ for 3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333 and another and-1!

Bibby's 3rd, sit the **** down


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

HE IS MY HERO!!!!

hahaha


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Ya!! Lelya tu!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James ****ing Jones


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2UD!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade to UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes yes yes WAKE UP MIAMI


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

bad foul by Rio...23 seconds of good defense tho


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, nice play by Flip


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade for 3333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333333333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JO to UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU for the slam

down to 4


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Jo2UD!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

46-42 Atlanta at the half

Now that's how you a close ****ing half!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wow! Lucky to be In this game. Jones is now plying as we expected when we signed him


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I was thinking earlier that halftime couldn't come soon enough...

...now I wish we could stay out there and play!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Look at the Fouls:

Bibby 3
Evans 3
Horford 2
JSmith 2
Johnson 2
Pachulia 2
West 2

Miami:
Chalmers 3
Jones 2
Haslem 2
Diawara 2
Jamaal 2
Wade 1
O'Neal 1
Cook 1
Beasley 1

Advantage: Miami

Look at all of their key players in foul trouble. Let's keep this momentum going.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> Cut it to around 10 before half would be my goal.





Wade3 said:


> ^Yup, that would be great.


I'll say a 4pt deficit is even better


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow. Cant believe JJ had two 4pt plays :laugh:

Great comeback, now lets sustain this momentum.

Series aint over yet Heat, lets wake up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat cant let up at the start of the half. Keep that building going crazy and just feed off of energy.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hit them early in the 3rd qtr, take the lead, make them take the 1st timeout.

Let's put them back on their heels, with their season on the line. Make the home crowd go crazy RIGHT NOW!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Def 3 in the Key

JJ hits the FT


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Careless play by Wade, I thought he was sleeping


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bad turnover by Wade.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bibby hits for 3, and says something to Chalmers/JJ/Wade....someone put him on his ***


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wake up Wade...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JJ for 2, Timeout Heat

Stop the momentum, make an adjustment Spo PLEASE


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Somebody needs to slap Wade, he is just so lethargic. Just like the 1st half, I don't care if he is sad or angry, snap out of it!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hawks on the verge of having 4 starters with 10 or more points...that's not good.

We need Wade to get going...only 10 so far, he needs closer to 25+


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So Wade 1st turns the ball over on the inbound pass by taking to long, then he leaves Bibby after being switched on him and goes for the block on Johnson and and Bibby gets the baLL back and hits an open 3, then he makes a no look pass to nobody.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We can't win with Wade playing like absolute ****....not possible


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with another dumb play...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

these droughts starting quarters are ridiculous

we need to come out better than this


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet J by Jones


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JJ for 2


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade is so freaking sloppy


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Another amazing call by this crew


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ's shooting keeping us in this...that is all


----------



## coxl (Oct 15, 2008)

hawks killing us in the start of this quater
come on wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO to the line


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade continues to leave his feet not sure what he wants to do...

nice play by JO, Horford's 3rd foul


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

It's amazing what happens when you actually run some sort of offense (Atlanta) as opposed to the bull**** we're doing in the 1/2 court


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why cant we get a basket?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jones for 3333333333333

Wow


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JJ for 3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333

Wade PLEASE stop trying to draw fouls


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Al Horford picks up his 4th defending JO


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ 3333

Horford's 4th foul now!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horford now with 4 fouls. Zaza has played better than him tonight though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO hits the J


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JO for 2


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

J-Smith offensive foul, 3rd foul, continues to *****


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smith with an offensive foul


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JO for 2! What a play!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jo!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes Jermaine!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Piss poor shot by Wade AGAIN

Timeout Hawks


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade needs to stop shooting that 3...

keeo driving and facilitating. Its not his day offensively.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God Wade is just ice cold. Ive never seen him struggle so much...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Should have fed JO again


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

MB30 said:


> God Wade is just ice cold. Ive never seen him struggle so much...


That's probably why his body language is so bad, he's used to being superman out there.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

myst said:


> That's probably why his body language is so bad, he's used to being superman out there.


The 4th quarter is his time...I'm feeling it. You can only hold that man down for so long....He's getting some good looks, and they aren't dropping. If we're in it, he'll hit those in the 4th. We just have to get him there so he can put on the cape and carry us.


----------



## coxl (Oct 15, 2008)

jones is keeping us alive in this game.
when was the last time 2 players finished with more points than wade at the end of a game?
i can see it happening tonight if he doesnt wake the f*ck up


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

He gets the clear out with Bibby and shoots another contested J...come on Dwyane!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Flip for 3....another blown assignment by Wade


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade's 4th...

Another play where we got outworked


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The rebounding troubles are back.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why cant we keep Zaza off the boards? I mean, its Zaza come on!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade hits a jumper! Amazing!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Cancel Wade's shot...don't get back on defense now Flip is at the line...nice job DQ, get your head out of your ***


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel..dammit


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

63-55 Atlanta after 3

Bad 3rd quarter. Only 11 points. 

Wade needs to step up here. But he looks out of it and may sit here.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hawks increase their lead from 4 to 8 in the 3rd. We had chances, now we've got 12 minutes to keep the series in our control.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We lose this, its gonna be tough to win Game 5 and 7 in Atl...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zaza is destroying us on the boards. He has 13 of the Hawks 28 rebounds, and 5 of those are offensive rebounds.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade starts the 4th on the bench.

Beasley needs to step up here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike just cant get anything going.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You got hands Joel, USE THEM!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

GET JOEL OUT OF THERE!! jeez

Spo, were down 13, not a good time for the bench players


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We will have no timeouts at the end of the game.

Josh Smith is now one of my hated players in the league. He's as fake as it gets. He's yelling and screaming just to look like he's intense...dude is fake.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Honestly, what did Spo expect was gonna happen there?

Chalmers - cant buy a bucket
Cook - hasnt taken a shot tonight
Jones - cant create a shot
Beasley - ice cold all game and series
Anthony - no offensive game to speak of


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel over Jamaal to start the 4th. Have no idea why when rebounding has been a big concern.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Well boys, 10 minutes left....let's see how bad we want to play the Cavs, because we're digging and jumping in a hole if we lose this game at home.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JO for 2, from Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO hits the J


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

"This team needs a spark, Joel get in there!"

Spo has no idea what is going on with Wade being totally off and is just randomly throwing **** hoping some of it will stick. Beasley gets pulled after 2 minutes and Spo just inserts the starting lineup in again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Jones picks up his 5th


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Again, keep his *** away from the rim


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade was playing possum with the back.

Keep shooting Josh Smith, you'll make it eventually, I promise!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade starting to Heat up...god we need him right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, that just rolled off for Wade. We needed that one.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

DQ for 3 said:


> We will have no timeouts at the end of the game.
> 
> Josh Smith is now one of my hated players in the league. He's as fake as it gets. He's yelling and screaming just to look like he's intense...dude is fake.


I know... Like I siad, that whole team does that. Him, Al Horford, Bibby, etc. Joakim Noah-ish.

I really want us to post up Haslem on him to elbow him in the face if nothing else.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn....wish he would of made that one


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Magloire 2 minutes tonight? Really?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Spoo deserves most of the blame for this loss. ****ing idiot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zaza is killing us.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Spo doesnt deserved to be bailed out for this one, and D-Wade doesn't deserve to be bailed out by the goddamn refs. Zaza with another tip. JO and Haslem still getting crushed on the boards.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hits.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Mario.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> Spoo deserves most of the blame for this loss. ****ing idiot


:wtf:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Smithian said:


> :wtf:


if the guy had any balls he'd do a better job managing the team.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade for 2

Lead at 7


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

pumpfake
jumper

pumpfake
jumper

pumpfake
jumper

pumpfake
jumper

pumpfake
jumper


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, huge 3 by Bibby


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

You gotta be kidding me? Seriously?

Play some damn defense!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> pumpfake
> jumper
> 
> pumpfake
> ...


my point exactly.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

**** man


even if we somehow end up winning, we don't deserve it.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

You get Zaza Pachulia guarding the scoring champ and that's the shot you take....


Ball game.

They want it more than us. **** You Spo, You're Not Even SVG on your best day. Make a ****ing adjustment


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thats the dagger. Rebounding kills us as usual.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You simply cant let someone like Zaza Pachulia get 12 points and 17 rebounds.

Its unfathomable.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> if the guy had any balls he'd do a better job managing the team.


If Spo went up to Wade and said, "Pass the ----ing ball," you'd be screaming for him to be fired then as well. Us not making shots and them jacking up crazy 3's and making them isn't bad coaching.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

D-Wade you clown, Zaza is guarding you. Stop shooting a jumpshot.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Dang man. this is upsetting..there goes homecourt advantage..this next posession is huge


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

MB30 said:


> You simply cant let someone like Zaza Pachulia get 12 points and 17 rebounds.
> 
> Its unfathomable.


Problem is we don't have enough firepower right now to bench Jermaine O'Neal and his offense. We really need Jamaal or Joel matching up against him, but for once Spo pretty much is admitting we don't have the scoring to make up for him.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

DQ for 3 said:


> They want it more than us. **** You Spo, You're Not Even SVG on your best day. *Make a ****ing adjustment*


im glad im not alone on this.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Smithian said:


> If Spo went up to Wade and said, "Pass the ----ing ball," you'd be screaming for him to be fired then as well. Us not making shots and them jacking up crazy 3's and making them isn't bad coaching.


Spo wouldn't do that, because he's a puppet, a cheerleader. Please give me an example of a mid-game adjustment he's made, it doesn't exist.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Smithian said:


> If Spo went up to Wade and said, "Pass the ----ing ball," you'd be screaming for him to be fired then as well. Us not making shots and them jacking up crazy 3's and making them isn't bad coaching.


see PoetLauret and DQ for 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO playing great again


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

At least JO showed up...

Play some D


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Smithian said:


> If Spo went up to Wade and said, "Pass the ----ing ball," you'd be screaming for him to be fired then as well. Us not making shots and them jacking up crazy 3's and making them isn't bad coaching.


Bad coaching is playing Magloire 2 minutes and allowing Zaza to get 12/17. 
Bad coaching is seeing that your star player is completely out of it and/or hurt, and playing your second best player 10 minutes. 
Bad coaching is playing Joel ****ing Anthony a single minute in a playoff game. What is the logic in that besides "I have no idea what is going on, so I hope this works"?

Spo has ZERO sense of the game in progress, and when it comes to stepping beyond a pre-game scouting report and gameplan, he is awful.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Flip Murray is killing us....I hope that feels good. 

This showing is unreal to me, I just don't understand it.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

When did Dwyane Wade turn into a 3 point sharpshooter? Attack the ****ing basket dude....this isn't your game. 

He tried to do too much, and it hurt our team. Pass the ball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

One of the most disapointing games ive witnessed as a Heat fan for some 10 years or so.

Abysmal.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> JO playing great again


Its too bad we didnt use him more. as oppose to the consecutive wade isos.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

this was terrible. great opportunity with a home game. flush it down the toilet


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Cheers to another year Wade's hurt..There goes home court advantage..I have no idea what was wrong with Wade early in teh game


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

why do you foul with 3 seconds on the shot clock? man, everybody out there needs to get a slap in the face


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I put more effort putting on my pants this morning then the Heat did playing this game


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

yea....we need to come out big in game 5

very disappointing loss.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I cant say im surprised. This teams a decent team, not great. Great teams are consistant. We're not a consitant team at all..Dissapointing, but not surprsing


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

BTW, where the heck has Beasley been? What the heck, he better work his but off this offseason


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Now we have to steal one in Atlanta...

I hope everyone gets a good visual of fake *** Josh Smith yelling and screaming when he comes off the floor. We should feel like ****ing **** when we board the plane to Atlanta, un-****ing-excusable to blatantly not show up in a game this important. 

DQ, Beas - grow up, Where the **** are You?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I dont blame Spo entirely. He obviously gets most of it. But we have no chance of winning a playoff game when Wade plays this horribly.

2 points off the Heat bench. The lowest of the season.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I should add to my previous rant, way to completely take Michael Beasley out of this SERIES. What exactly did he do besides get into a shooting slump? You can see the effect it has on Wade's offense in game 1 and 4, yet Beasley gets immediately dumped to the bench. He did the exact same thing to Cook earlier, you dont take a player out because of a shooting slump. Every player is a slave to the percentages and will eventually shoot out of it, but not on the bench. Meanwhile, you take a 20 year old and show that you dont trust him unless he makes shots, which will only make him play worse and hesitant the next game. 

The only way Beasley is going to get minutes is by making his first couple shots the next game, forcing Atlanta to respect his shot which will lead to some drives, which will result in him gaining confidence COMPLETELY ON HIS OWN. Lo and behold, he might get back into the regular rotation and play 25 minutes. And none of it will be due to Spo preaching defense of effort or any of that bull****, only his reactionary coaching.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Its not just DQ and Beas and Mario. Sure, theyre all playing poorly - but where the **** were Haslem and Wade tonight? The captains are supposed to lead from the front.

We got outrebounded, outhustled, outworked, outplayed. We gave them this game, because we never showed up. 

We should be angry, we usually respond...but that was about as bad as it gets. Home court, everything to play for...and a let down.

Beas needs to get his head out his ***, but Spo isnt giving him much of a chance. Its clear his confidence has taken a hit since he was put back on the bench, and there's not a lot he can do in 10 minutes of playing time. 

JJ and JO are the only guys who can hold their heads up high tonight. Everyone else - hit the gym with some angry pills.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ needs to study tape of Ray Allen and Rip Hamilton on getting open off of screens. He cant just be a spot up shooter.to 

And Mike just needs to show up. He has disappeared and if we cant get anything out of him, then we have no offense when Wade goes out.

Props to JO though. The guy has looked great. Its too bad this team has no idea how to box someone out when he leaves his man to block a shot.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Man usually home games in hte playoffs are such a joy to watch Dwyane, but tongiht it was a disspointment


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

PoetLaureate said:


> Bad coaching is playing Magloire 2 minutes and allowing Zaza to get 12/17.


Maybe our offense was so crap from other guys we couldn't afford to take JO off the court. Did you honstly want us to play JO and Magloire together and have them chasing Josh Smith around the perimeter? Think about this.



PoetLaureate said:


> Bad coaching is seeing that your star player is completely out of it and/or hurt, and playing your second best player 10 minutes. .


Go back and watch. The guys started running plays each time and he waved them off. He wanted the ball. Had Spo made him pass it around, you all would be screaming bloody murder that he needs to ride his star down the stretch. Who is our second best player? Beasley? Not this series. Love the kid, but he's been awful this series.



PoetLaureate said:


> Bad coaching is playing Joel ****ing Anthony a single minute in a playoff game. What is the logic in that besides "I have no idea what is going on, so I hope this works"?.


Played well game 1 and made Zaza work. Might rather his quickness to slow Jamaal.



DQ for 3 said:


> Spo wouldn't do that, because he's a puppet, a cheerleader. Please give me an example of a mid-game adjustment he's made, it doesn't exist.


I can't tell you about in-game adjustments. I really don't see them, I don't know about basketball. If youwant me to miraculously pull one out of the air, I'd say versus the Knicks when he said get out of Wade's way, but obviously in your all's view that is bad coaching since that is what we did tonight.



DQ for 3 said:


> Now we have to steal one in Atlanta...
> 
> I hope everyone gets a good visual of fake *** Josh Smith yelling and screaming when he comes off the floor. We should feel like ****ing **** when we board the plane to Atlanta, un-****ing-excusable to blatantly not show up in a game this important.
> 
> DQ, Beas - grow up, Where the **** are You?


Completely agree on all points. Whether or not we lose this series, we need someone to bust Josh Smith's Joakim Noah wannabe butt. I officially can't stand him. He's like Ron Artest but completely fake. 



PoetLaureate said:


> And none of it will be due to Spo preaching defense of effort or any of that bull****, only his reactionary coaching.


Head north to the New York Knicks fan base. They don't have to deal with any of that "defense" or "effort" stuff. Up there, your favorite player will shoot the ball 30 times a game and noone will have to worry about defense or effort. I'll admit, that basketball is a lot more exciting, I can see why you would like to watch it. As an added bonus, you don't have to worry about the postseason and being nervous about your team... Your team won't even make it! You can watch everyone else!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Im a fan of spo, but that might be because im bias b/c ive met him. What does make me mad is hes to quick to pull players out liek Beasley..That kills the young guys confidence. Just let him play


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Guys, I hate to admit it, but I enjoy watching Zaza. Like Haslem, he is an effort and rebounding player who plays defense. He doesn't bang his chest, he doesn't act like hot stuff, he just does what he does. We could use him here. He isn't fake like Josh Smith and Al Horford.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We won the last two gaems and then we came out with no showing at all today thinking if we just show up we'll win..Thats a young team for ya, Wade, spo, JO, and UD should've done a better job leading by example.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

PoetLaureate said:


> I should add to my previous rant, way to completely take Michael Beasley out of this SERIES. What exactly did he do besides get into a shooting slump? You can see the effect it has on Wade's offense in game 1 and 4, yet Beasley gets immediately dumped to the bench. He did the exact same thing to Cook earlier, you dont take a player out because of a shooting slump. Every player is a slave to the percentages and will eventually shoot out of it, but not on the bench. Meanwhile, you take a 20 year old and show that you dont trust him unless he makes shots, which will only make him play worse and hesitant the next game.
> 
> The only way Beasley is going to get minutes is by making his first couple shots the next game, forcing Atlanta to respect his shot which will lead to some drives, which will result in him gaining confidence COMPLETELY ON HIS OWN. Lo and behold, he might get back into the regular rotation and play 25 minutes. And none of it will be due to Spo preaching defense of effort or any of that bull****, only his reactionary coaching.


We agree on some things...but now isn't the time to work someone out of a shooting slump. Haslem has played well, eventhough tonight wasn't his best of nights, he was adequate. Beasley wasn't. If Beas can't score, and tonight, he wasn't active on the boards, what does he bring to the table?

When Cook was cold, he didn't deserve to be on the floor. Cook was hot, he played big minutes. JJ was hot tonight, he played as much as possible considering his foul trouble. 

There's an old saying - Live and Die By the 3. Tonight they called the game ultra-tight, and we tried to continue to be a jump-shooting team. It didn't work. Wade shot 8 3's. Cook didn't hit a shot. 

We reverted back to exactly what we did wrong in Game #1. We didn't rebound well. We got out-hustled. We turned the ball over. And we shot way too many jumpers, and that allowed Atlanta to pack the paint, and as the game progressed, there was no way to get in the paint. If this happens again, we lose. We have to make adjustments (Spo & Co.) to improve our scoring. 71 points doesn't win games. We are taking too long to get into our offense, and by that time, we have to rush our play/shot. 

I (along with a few others) was very hard on Spo tonight, and I stand by what I said. But when it comes down to it, Spo doesn't box out, shoot open shots, or play defense. Sometimes I don't believe he puts our guys in position to be successful, but that's where the players have to make plays. 

It's playoff basketball as a Heat fan. The highs are amazing, and the lows are ****ty. It's going to be a long 2 days before we line up on Wednesday night in Atlanta, let's hope we're ready to steal one next time.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Smithian said:


> Guys, I hate to admit it, but I enjoy watching Zaza. Like Haslem, he is an effort and rebounding player who plays defense. He doesn't bang his chest, he doesn't act like hot stuff, he just does what he does. We could use him here. He isn't fake like Josh Smith and Al Horford.


Ya hes a blue collared worker. HE gets teh job done, im sure ATL fans love him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Worst thing that happened tonight was Horford getting in foul trouble cause Zaza OWNED us. Why Jamaal wasnt in there to atleast put a big body on him and one that would be a little harder to get around is something I just dont understand. Was nothing learned in game 1?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Smithian said:


> Maybe our offense was so crap from other guys we couldn't afford to take JO off the court. Did you honstly want us to play JO and Magloire together and have them chasing Josh Smith around the perimeter? Think about this.


This is a good point and you are probably right. However, Magloire undoubtedly provides a spark nearly every time he comes in and is one of the few players on our roster who gets in the other team's face. When Wade goes into primadonna mode like tonight, the team needs something to fire them up.



Smithian said:


> Go back and watch. The guys started running plays each time and he waved them off. He wanted the ball. Had Spo made him pass it around, you all would be screaming bloody murder that he needs to ride his star down the stretch. Who is our second best player? Beasley? Not this series. Love the kid, but he's been awful this series.


Agreed Beasley has been terrible, but everyone looks terrible when they are shooting bad. His defense and boarding has been, at worst, the same as it was in the second half of the year where everyone unanimously agreed it improved. Perhaps you are right about waving them off, I don't really remember.



Smithian said:


> Played well game 1 and made Zaza work. Might rather his quickness to slow Jamaal.


Except Jamaal played fine against Zaza in games 2 and 3. There really was no reason to go away from him, which is mainly my beef.



Smithian said:


> Head north to the New York Knicks fan base. They don't have to deal with any of that "defense" or "effort" stuff. Up there, your favorite player will shoot the ball 30 times a game and noone will have to worry about defense or effort. I'll admit, that basketball is a lot more exciting, I can see why you would like to watch it. As an added bonus, you don't have to worry about the postseason and being nervous about your team... Your team won't even make it! You can watch everyone else!


[/quote]
I never said anything about effort and defense not being valuable. Obviously it is, and I've been as hard as anyone on Beasley when he has been slacking. Spo's coaching and handling of him is just too inconsistent though. The regular season is over, and he's not pulling him to teach him a lesson due to lack of effort. He is pulling him because he doesn't trust him.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

The Jamaal vs. Joel point is one I'll give you. Joel's best moments is when the game is slowing down and neither team is really going all out. When a team like the Hawks tonight are busting it, he isn't as useful. Jamaal is alow, but we needed someone to put Zaza on the ground once.

As far as your last point, remember that he is a rookie head coach. If he is making the same problems in two years, lets panic, and, above all else, don't worry too much about him, man. Pat Riley is our GM. He is smart. If he thinks Spo won't get it done and we can find someone better, Pat Riley will jettison him no problem and bring in someone better. Pat Riley won't let his successor embarrass him.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

DQ for 3 said:


> When Cook was cold, he didn't deserve to be on the floor. Cook was hot, he played big minutes. JJ was hot tonight, he played as much as possible considering his foul trouble.
> 
> We reverted back to exactly what we did wrong in Game #1. We didn't rebound well. We got out-hustled. We turned the ball over. And we shot way too many jumpers, and that allowed Atlanta to pack the paint, and as the game progressed, there was no way to get in the paint. If this happens again, we lose. We have to make adjustments (Spo & Co.) to improve our scoring. 71 points doesn't win games. We are taking too long to get into our offense, and by that time, we have to rush our play/shot.
> 
> I (along with a few others) was very hard on Spo tonight, and I stand by what I said. But when it comes down to it, Spo doesn't box out, shoot open shots, or play defense. Sometimes I don't believe he puts our guys in position to be successful, but that's where the players have to make plays.


I think we will just have to agree to disagree on the philosophy of dealing with a shooting slump. I think coaches can do a better job of teaching their players that your game should not revolve around how you play offense and this is something that affects too many NBA players in general.

Anyway, now that I've cooled off a bit you are absolutely right that we took too long to get into our offense. I believe the first two possessions of the game we got INTO some kind of offense with 6 and 4 seconds on the shot clock, respectively. EVERYTHING went wrong and its unfair of me to pin the blame all on Spo. At least JO played relatively well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo said Wade was dealing back spasms the whole night. Must be why he was short on most of his shots. But that still doesnt make up for the dumb decisions he made tonight.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

PoetLaureate said:


> I think we will just have to agree to disagree on the philosophy of dealing with a shooting slump. I think coaches can do a better job of teaching their players that your game should not revolve around how you play offense and this is something that affects too many NBA players in general.
> 
> Anyway, now that I've cooled off a bit you are absolutely right that we took too long to get into our offense. I believe the first two possessions of the game we got INTO some kind of offense with 6 and 4 seconds on the shot clock, respectively. EVERYTHING went wrong and its unfair of me to pin the blame all on Spo. At least JO played relatively well.


Beas got to the line and hit 2 FT's to start his night. I thought that was a good sign of a solid night. Usually a good player seeing the ball go in early means that things are going to go well. Beasley is getting the ball in the high post, squaring up, and doing his thing - it's just not dropping. I'm all for getting this guy back on track, but not at the expense of winning this series. If he can't put the ball in the bucket, he can't be on the floor. The Hawks don't respect his game when he's not scoring. And when he's in, we go away from our "offense" and seem to force things through him. Not a fan of when he's on the floor without Wade.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

It's really sad when a crowd as fired up as ours was tonight gets an effort by their team like that. Great job Heat giving the fans their money's worth. You guys shoulda just stayed home with that effort. That's all it was tonight, effort. Atlanta didn't play particularly well at any point in the game. They just wanted it, and we looked like we couldn't care less.

Oh and Beasley is easily the worst player seeing significant minutes. He needs to take the rows out, I think they're cutting off the blood circulation.

One last thought: Does our coaching staff not realize the value of Jamal Magloire? Am I the only one who does? He might actually be our best center. Obviously JO has more to offer offensively. But Jamal does what a center is supposed to do and he does it consistantly -- that's bang and eat up rebounds.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

DQ for 3 said:


> Beas got to the line and hit 2 FT's to start his night. I thought that was a good sign of a solid night. Usually a good player seeing the ball go in early means that things are going to go well. Beasley is getting the ball in the high post, squaring up, and doing his thing - it's just not dropping. I'm all for getting this guy back on track, but not at the expense of winning this series. If he can't put the ball in the bucket, he can't be on the floor. The Hawks don't respect his game when he's not scoring. And when he's in, we go away from our "offense" and seem to force things through him. Not a fan of when he's on the floor without Wade.


I think you need to play the percentages though. When you are looking for offense, the first thing you look for are the most efficient shots on the floor. There aren't many better options on this team than a Beasley mid-range jumper, especially with Wade's supposed back spasms which I'm sure Spo was aware of. With Wade off, essentially half of our roster now becomes worthless because Haslem, Cook, JJ, Chalmers, etc simply can't get open shots if the other team doesn't respect Wade's driving ability. That leaves JO, who can't be a first option every time down the court at this age. So your options are going to be Wade chucking up shots, JO in the post, or Beasley in the high post as the 3 most effective ways to score for the team. If Beasley's defense is not hurting the team (which in my opinion it isnt), then you are relegating him to the bench and only relying on a Wade/JO 2 man game for your entire offense. If Spo is aware that Wade is hurt, then he should know that its not really Wade/JO but 50% Wade/JO which reduces the effectiveness of the other shooters on the floor. By removing Beasley, you are essentially praying that Wade gets going or that JO puts up a miraculous game which I just think is bad coaching.

There is also a risk/reward aspect to it. IF Beasley can knock down a couple shots, it opens things up everywhere AND you get a possibly resurrected Beasley who can be a factor for the rest of the series. Now if there is another guy in there who can provide offense, I agree that Beasley can be set aside for the short term goal of winning this game/series. But there is simply no other option on the roster.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Heated said:


> One last thought: Does our coaching staff not realize the value of Jamal Magloire? Am I the only one who does? He might actually be our best center. Obviously JO has more to offer offensively. But Jamal does what a center is supposed to do and he does it consistantly -- that's bang and eat up rebounds.


Had we sat JO, we would have fallen apart offensively and you would be screaming that we were in that "defensive shell" again and undervalueing offense. Right now, with our roster, at most positions, we're still having to choose offense or defense. We don't have a lot of quality players on the bench right now.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Smithian said:


> Had we sat JO, we would have fallen apart offensively and you would be screaming that we were in that "defensive shell" again and undervalueing offense. Right now, with our roster, at most positions, we're still having to choose offense or defense. We don't have a lot of quality players on the bench right now.


Offense is pretty irrelevent when your bigs aren't snaring rebounds, and can't be bothered to box out. ZaZa had 18 boards to JO's 6. I'm a firm believer that if you're not gonna give the effort it's time to sit. 

There's nothing worse than a lack of effort in a playoff game. Well there's one thing worse, a coach with his finger up thumb up his *** just letting it slide.

Your golden boy may be the worst coach in Heat history.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bright side: we arent Hornets fans. What the hell.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

believe me i want to give my take on the game but all i feel like saying is... ****!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Pathetic performance by the sounds of it. We had the chance to go 3-1 and firmly take control of this series, but this is disappointing.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

There goes the steal in Game 2 Atlanta.. 

Now its back to Hawks HCA. ****.

Wade was terrible.. Back spasms or not, from what I saw, he was just completely out of it.

*STEAL GAME 5.*


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah it said the spasms started during shoot around that morning. I wonder if he'll be healthy again these playoffs, short or long.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Heated said:


> Offense is pretty irrelevent when your bigs aren't snaring rebounds, and can't be bothered to box out. ZaZa had 18 boards to JO's 6. I'm a firm believer that if you're not gonna give the effort it's time to sit.
> 
> There's nothing worse than a lack of effort in a playoff game. Well there's one thing worse, a coach with his finger up thumb up his *** just letting it slide.
> 
> Your golden boy may be the worst coach in Heat history.


People need to make up their minds on if they want defense or offense. He was getting killed all year over playing Haslem over Beasley in the fourth quarter and people insulted his "defensive shell". Last night he pretty much admitted we couldn't score enough without JO, so he kept him in, and people are slamming him.

You all need to realize Shaq or Alonzo isn't walking through the door. Not counting Wade, Chalmers, and Haslem(on some nights), we don't have a single player who you can truly claim is a quality player at both ends of the court.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Smithian said:


> P*eople need to make up their minds on if they want defense or offense. He was getting killed all year over playing Haslem over Beasley in the fourth quarter and people insulted his "defensive shell". Last night he pretty much admitted we couldn't score enough without JO, so he kept him in, and people are slamming him.*
> 
> You all need to realize Shaq or Alonzo isn't walking through the door. Not counting Wade, Chalmers, and Haslem(on some nights), we don't have a single player who you can truly claim is a quality player at both ends of the court.


No they don't. There's no absolute choice. You choose for the moment. In some cases offense is more beneficial. Against a team who doesn't have a much better offense to speak of but is beating you on the glass it's different. You can't have offense if you don't have rebounds. The situation SHOULD ultimately determine the rotations.

And... have you seen Beasley this series? Hell I didn't even expect to win this series UNLESS Mike stepped up. He didn't, but luckily for us we got hot shooting which is the only reason we're still in it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

All it takes is one breakout game. Beasley will respond, I feel it. Look, he hasnt played well and he knows it. But he is still our 2nd leading scorer, and our 2nd most offensively gifted player. We simply have to get him more than 10 minutes a game.

Its true that when Mike is hitting shots, his confidence is up, and he seems to rebound and defend better. It shouldnt be that way, but it is.

I liked Ira's blog today - Chalmers, Beasley and Cook all have 0 games playoff experience before this. We've relied so heavily on them this year, we need them to step it up if we are gonna get out of the 1st round.

Bottom line is - we need more from our bench, but we need more from everyone. Game 5 is really Game 1 of this series. Its all even...which Heat team is gonna show up? and who can help Wade shoulder the load?

If anything, ive been very pleased with Jermaine and James Jones this series. Both have been huge...but we need another scoring option. Cook cant be gun shy, Beasley cant settle for jump shots, and Chalmers cant be passive.

This is the playoffs, but its still basketball. I think the young guys are putting too much pressure on themselves.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Bright side: we arent Hornets fans. What the hell.


I stayed away from ESPN and NBAtv last night so I just noticed that the Hornets lost by 58 at home yesterday. HOLY ****!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*ad·just·ment*

A correction or modification to reflect actual conditions.


----------

